

Show HN: ASCII art Kinect hacks - nitrogen
http://nitrogen.posterous.com/ascii-art-kinect-hacks

======
nitrogen
If you want to jump straight to the source:

<https://github.com/nitrogenlogic/kinstats>

<https://github.com/nitrogenlogic/kingrid>

<https://github.com/nitrogenlogic/kinradar>

